# Marriott desert springs studio at villas 1 versus villa 2?



## Ryes (Apr 22, 2018)

I have the option of choosing a villa 1 or 2 studio at Marriott desert springs villas. I know the differences on the villa in terms of access to the hotel pool etc but am not sure what the layout differences are of the 2 studios in terms of size and amenities in the room. Any one able to provide insight?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 22, 2018)

NewGuest said:


> I have the option of choosing a villa 1 or 2 studio at Marriott desert springs villas. I know the differences on the villa in terms of access to the hotel pool etc but am not sure what the layout differences are of the 2 studios in terms of size and amenities in the room. Any one able to provide insight?





The units at Desert Springs 1 are larger than the units in Desert Springs 2.   I believe all the amenities are identical other than physical size.




.


----------



## ACE1 (Apr 22, 2018)

NewGuest said:


> I have the option of choosing a villa 1 or 2 studio at Marriott desert springs villas. I know the differences on the villa in terms of access to the hotel pool etc but am not sure what the layout differences are of the 2 studios in terms of size and amenities in the room. Any one able to provide insight?


We always stay in Villas 1 if reserving a 1 or 2 bedroom, but if we need a studio we opt for Villas 2. They seem larger and more convenient for us.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca (Apr 22, 2018)

I think that the DSV1 studios have 2 double beds and the sleeping configuration at DSV2 is a king plus a sofa sleeper. The DSV1 studio is more private (shares a foyer with the 1 bedroom side) while DSV2 is a true lockoff with adjoining rooms.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 23, 2018)

The best part about DSV 1 studio is that it has both a walk in shower and a bath tub, besides being larger and more comfortable.


----------



## dneveu (Apr 23, 2018)

DSV1 studio is larger, has two double beds, may have a full-size refrigerator as they have been upgrading those units, microwave, has a tub and shower. No sofa.  Closer to JW Marriott

DSV II  units are a bit smaller, have a king size bed, have a sleeper sofa and Desk/pull out table.  Has a combo Tub/shower.  Has a mini fridge and microwave.  If you pick DSV II to you want to ask for the studio layout that has the granite countertop with connected mini fridge, microwave, sink, drawers/cabinets for dishes.   It is a much better layout than the configuration with a larger stand up cabinet where mini fridge on the bottom, & microwave on top.   No sink in this kitchenette.  First configuration I mentioned is better.  See pictures of it attached.

If you get a first floor unit in either property your out-side patio space will seem larger, as it won’t have the walls enclosing it.   Patio/Balcony in both has small table and two chairs


----------



## jlp879 (Apr 23, 2018)

Attached are a couple of images of a renovated DSV I studio.  In an unrenovated unit, there is a bar size fridge, a coffeemaker and a microwave.  No kitchenette.

I'd say the main difference is that there are two true beds (sleeping 4) in the DSV I unit while in the DSV II unit, to sleep 4 you're using a king size bed plus the sleeper sofa.  However, you do have the sofa to sit on during the day.

The bathroom in DSV II is a standard guest bathroom with tub shower combo.  In DSV I, there is a large soaking tub, just like what you would find in the master bedroom, plus a separate shower.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 23, 2018)

The worst part about DSV1 is the AC units right outside the patio door, so, patio is not so great therefore since it can be noisy. We never stay at DSV1, we want to use our patio. DSV2 generally has much nicer views.


----------



## Ryes (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## cp73 (Apr 23, 2018)

jlp879 said:


> Attached are a couple of images of a renovated DSV I studio.  In an unrenovated unit, there is a bar size fridge, a coffeemaker and a microwave.  No kitchenette.



When did they do that renovation? Are they all done? I was there last year and don't recall that. Or maybe the year before. They look great.


----------



## cp73 (Apr 23, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> The worst part about DSV1 is the AC units right outside the patio door, so, patio is not so great therefore since it can be noisy. We never stay at DSV1, we want to use our patio. DSV2 generally has much nicer views.



when you stay in a studio you should request an end unit. The end units have nice balconies that face out to the golf course not inwards to the parking lot /ac units. Ive stayed in both and think the views are similar with DSV I having some of the nicer views if you get in a building that faces over the golf course to the hotel and lakes (BLD O, P, M)


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 23, 2018)

We have only booked 2BR and 1BR at DSV1 and always requesting the corner units.  DSV 2 studio is so small that we won't ever want to stay at.  Shower over tub at DSV 2 studio is a deal breaker for us.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 23, 2018)

cp73 said:


> when you stay in a studio you should request an end unit. The end units have nice balconies that face out to the golf course not inwards to the parking lot /ac units. Ive stayed in both and think the views are similar with DSV I having some of the nicer views if you get in a building that faces over the golf course to the hotel and lakes (BLD O, P, M)



Yes, you can request anything, but you may or may not get it, esp. if you are getaway or exchange. DSV2 has nicer views on average, they may exist, but, never had a parking lot view in any DSV2 building, always get golf course, pond, ducks, etc. I like the units better also, and it feels less crowded and more spread out, and, newer. But that's all subjective of course. Obviously, some others like DSV1, I just never have, stayed there a few times over the years, but won't go back now to DSV1.

I like the idea of a corner unit though. Never thought of that, applies to DSV2 also.


----------



## jlp879 (Apr 23, 2018)

cp73 said:


> When did they do that renovation? Are they all done? I was there last year and don't recall that. Or maybe the year before. They look great.



I want to say that the "room refresh" started in 2016 and is still ongoing.  However, these DSV "refreshes" feel constant to me.  I just get used to one bright colour scheme, then along comes a new one.  Lower the maintenance fees and keep the furniture and other soft goods longer please, Marriott.  

I don't believe that all studios have the new kitchenettes.  However, I did hear that all the handicapped rooms are already done, so by asking for one of those, you are guaranteed a renovated room.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 24, 2018)

I was at an owners update this morning and they mentioned that in DSV1 that bldgs A through J plus Y (phase 1) are done with the updates and that they are starting on the remainder (phase 2).

They also mentioned that there are plans to do a major re-do of the Palmaris pool starting Sept 2019 and that it may be out-of-service for up to 3 months.  Yikes.


----------



## Ryes (Apr 26, 2018)

Ok so definitely studio in villa 1 then.
I need ground floor and i appreciate knowing I should ask for an end unit. I really want to be by one of the small pools. Is it true that i want to avoid the small pool to the east (and those buildings) since it’s noisy there from the street?


----------



## cp73 (Apr 27, 2018)

NewGuest said:


> Ok so definitely studio in villa 1 then.
> I need ground floor and i appreciate knowing I should ask for an end unit. I really want to be by one of the small pools. Is it true that i want to avoid the small pool to the east (and those buildings) since it’s noisy there from the street?



It would be better if you could be across the street from that pool then next to it. Its not that the road is that noisy its just that it quieter and the view is better if your not looking out to Cook Street.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 27, 2018)

I don't have a map in front of me, but I recall that the "quieter" pool by bldg O or N was nice.  But don't bring a floatation device, glass beverage containers, football or a boom box there.

Alternatively, the pool at the clubhouse/check-in is typically and surprisingly very peaceful and quiet.  I think that the nearest bldg might be X.


----------

